# Cold Air Intake & Shortram testing



## hpsmax (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

HPS is looking for a 04-08 Nissan Maxima or Altima V6 in the los angeles area for the cold air intake and shortram intake final dyno testing. The dyno testing should take about one day only. HPS will give you a free intake for your Maxima / Altima. Please PM me for more details. Please include your contact info as well.


----------

